# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Can it be rendered after waterproof ???

## ccnhumble

This balcony's tile was removed and redone waterproof and tiled again, I would like to have some professional opinion on this finishing, I request to render this vertical surface but the builder told me that it can not be rendered because the pvc membrane has to be stay out side due to its shrinkage. I am not sure if it is true however I am not quite happy with this work as I expected this surface was all nice and flat, does anyone know that if i have a right to request this part to be rendered? this work is part of the contract under home warranty insurance claim. thank guys

----------


## johnc

Not enough detail but it should be a reasonable expectation that the finished job be as tidy as the original. You can use acrylic render over waterproofing if that helps

----------


## ccnhumble

Thanks Johnc, can it be applied on the paint or need to strip the paint first?

----------


## johnc

I gather you don't like what appears to be a vertical tile, I can't tell from the photo but I gather the job is tidy enough but not to your liking. It isn't easy to patch render and get a decent job you are likely to get a colour variation or visible joins where new work joins old. Whoever has done the repair has probably been keen to make sure history doesn't repeat which must have been water leaks, the vertical tile does look ok although if it was my balcony I may well prefer to not have the vertical tile I would probably accept it as a trade off. The risk of trying to get what you would like is that any movement between the surfaces will probably see new render pulled away leaving the entire job rather untidy.  
In answer to your question the colour is probably mixed into the render but you are asking questions we can't answer because we have no idea what products have been used in the first place.

----------


## ccnhumble

That's cement fibre board and some cement with some texture on the top then paint. so you suggest to leave it like it is? I just feel pain to see it like this everyday. Sigh......

----------

